# Pumpenleistung lässt nach ....



## Michael H (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab mir eine AquaForte 13 000 gekauft .....

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...omax-o-serie-13000-filter-teichpumpe-13000-lh

Jetzt kommt mir das so vor das sie um einiges an Leistung Verloren hat .
Pumpe läuft etwa seit 4 Monaten . Anfangs fand ich die leistung gut . Wenn ich aber jetzt auf meinen Wasserfall schaue kommt da längst nicht mehr so viel wie am Anfang .
Hab die Pumpe mal aus meiner Pumpenkammer geholt und wollte sie Säubern , war aber nicht der Rede wert die Verschmutzung .
Verlieren die Low Budget Pumpen so schnell an Leistung , ist das normal ....

Gilt da mal wieder der Leitsatz  " Wer Billig kauft , kauft zweimal "


----------



## Nori (4. Nov. 2014)

Hast auch mal den Impeller mit den Fingern gedreht - kann ja auch etwas im Innern blockieren.
Ich bin auch kein Freund von den absoluten Billigheimern - allerdings zahl ich auch nicht mehrere hundert Euro für eine Pumpe.
Ich kauf im mittleren Segment (Laguna Max-Flo) und bin bis dato sehr gut damit gefahren. Meine erste 7500-er lief nun über 7 Jahre ohne erkennbaren Leistungsverlust - dann war der Impeller defekt.
Der Rep-Satz (inkl. neuer Lagerungen) kostete ca. 60 € - sie liegt jetzt als Ersatzpumpe, da ich eine weitere 7500-er zwischenzeitlich angeschlossen hab.

Wenn der elektrische (eingegossene Teil) arbeitet, kann eine Leistungsverschlechterung eigentlich nur im Impeller stattfinden - entweder durch mechanische Beschädigung am Pumpenrad oder an den Lagerungen. Der Permanentmagnet verschleißt nicht, da er auch keinen Abrieb etc. hat.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Baue die Pumpe mal aus, eventuell gibt es irgendwo ein "Verstopfer", dann Liter Deine Pumpe mal aus! Eimer unter halten oder rein laufen lassen, für 10 Sekunden, das erste kann ruhig daneben laufen, erst wenn die Pumpe voll läuft, die Zeit stoppen.
Dann rechnen,Literanzahl; mal 6 für eine Minute; mal 60 für die Stunde.
Dann vergleichst Du es mit der Pumpenkurve.
Bestätigt sich Dein Verdacht hast Du ja noch Garantie-Ansprüche ! Oder?
Ursachen-Forschung kann nicht schlecht sein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (4. Nov. 2014)

Evtl. Liegt es garnicht an der Pumpe? 
Schon mal die Leitungen überprüft? 
Bei mir waren es mal 1000sende Reste von Kriebelmücken die sich in einem Bogen angesiedelt hatten.  Da war von der 50iger Ltg nur noch ein 20iger Loch übrig. 

LG René


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Nov. 2014)

Hi
100% liegt das am Impeller.
Hatte die selbe Pumpe und nach ein paar Monaten (genau wie bei dir 4 Monate) hat die Leistung nachgelassen.
Hatte die Pumpe rausgeholt und wollte säubern aber nichts drann.
Habe die wieder eingesetzt und nach einer Woche hatte ich meine Pumpenkammer gesäubert und dabei die Pumpe abgestellt.
Die lief aber nach dem einschalten nicht mehr an denn der Impeller war fast fest.
Habe die dann zerlegt (mit Rücksprache des Verkäufers) in Entkalker gelegt bis sich wieder was drehte.
Dies hat leider 2-3 Tage gedauert.
Laut Verkäufer kommt das bei sehr verschmutztem oder kalkhaltigem Wasser vor.
Liegt an der Keramikwelle.


----------



## Michael H (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Am Wochenende werd ich das mal Testen mit dem Auslitern , bin gespann was da rauskommt .
Hatte vor einem Monat  ( Leider ) einen kleinen Koi ( 8 - 10 cm ) im Spaltsieb liegen , heißt der ist durch den Bodenablauf in das Pumpenbecken durch die Pumpe ( wie auch immer der da durch gekommen ist in einem Stück ) dann durch die UVC und am Sieb war dann Schluß für ihn .....
Kann ja sein das da vielleicht was Kaputt gegangen ist .............

Hatte die Pumpe ohne Korpus im Becken liegen , ohne den zieht sie Schneller den Dreck aus der Kammer.


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hatte die Pumpe ohne Korpus im Becken liegen , ohne den zieht sie Schneller den Dreck aus der Kammer.



Genauso liegt meine auch unten rum, und irgendwie hat sie Mini-Steinchen angesaugt, sie klappert
leise jammernd vor sich hin, läuft aber noch


----------



## turboduo (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe auch so eine Pumpe (allerdings in einer anderen Leistungsklasse 3200). Bei mir läßt die Leistung auch regelmäßig nach.
Ich muß den Impeller regelmäßig reinigen. Einzelne Fasern der Ufermatte werden angesaugt und setzten sich mit der zeit an dem Impeller ab.
Bei der Reinigung kann ich dann immer ein schön rundgehäkeltes Etwas vom Impeller entfernen.
Danach hat sie wieder volle Leistung.


----------



## lollo (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon mal bedacht was das Wort Eco bei den Pumpen bedeutet? Es sind energieeffiziente Pumpen mit EC-Motoren , die ihre Geschwindigkeit der Wassertemperatur anpassen, dadurch erscheint ein meßbarer Förderverlust, spart aber elektrische Energie. Ob nun alle Pumpen die mit Eco bezeichnet sind, diese Eigenschaft haben, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, denn oft ist in einem Paket nicht das drinn, was außen drauf steht.

Ebenfalls besitzen Teichpumpen keinen Impeller, sondern einen Rotor mit einem strömungsoptimiertem Flügelrad. Dieses Flügelrad kann Schmutzpartikel in der Größe 6-8mm
(je nach Typ) zum Filter fördern, ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Eine Impellerpumpe ist zwar selbstansaugend, unsere Teichpumpen sind das nicht, haben aber den Nachteil das bei Schmutzförderung der Impeller zerstört wird, sie sind also nur für Klarwasser, Beisp. Kühlung verwendbar.

Durch die verbaute Elektronik in den Eco Pumpen sind diese auch oft nicht mehr elektronisch regelbar.


----------



## Nori (5. Nov. 2014)

Der Begriff "Impeller" hat sich halt so eingebürgert und jeder weiss, was damit gemeint ist.
"Antriebsmagnet" oder Antriebsmagneteinheit" ist einfach zu umständlich. Du sagst bestimmt auch "Tempo" zum Papiertaschentuch, oder?


Gruß Nori


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2014)

Hab Euch Beiden mal ein " Gefällt mir " verpaßt 
Danke an Lollo, für die tolle Erklärung, ich habs begriffen  ( Wußte ich nämlich nicht , hab mich nie drum gekümmert ) 
Und Nori  genauso praktisch hätte ich es beantwortet


----------



## lollo (6. Nov. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Impeller" hat sich halt so eingebürgert


Hallo Nori,

das magst du so meinen, aber kein Hersteller gibt diesen Ausdruck Impeller, es sei denn er kommt vielleicht aus Fernost, in seinen Bedienungsanleitungen an.
Hier wird dann von Flügelrad oder Rotor gesprochen, dass sind die gängigen Bezeichnungen. Alles andere ist schlicht falsch, und trägt nur zur Bereicherung des Teichbesitzerlateins bei. 
Ich finde es schon immer amüsant wenn hier von Flow, den Gehirnströmen im Tätigkeitsrausch, geschrieben wird.
Wenn ich beim Bäcker ein Brötchen kaufe, dann möchte ich auch eins erhalten, und keine Kartoffel bekommen.

Leider ist es doch so, dass man Begriffe einfach weitergibt, obwohl man deren Bedeutung gar nicht kennt,  und das sollte man vermeiden, denke ich.

Du weißt aber doch bestimmt, dass Beamte keine Papiertücher benutzen dürfen,..................................................................................weil da ja Tempo drauf steht.


----------



## Nori (6. Nov. 2014)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Nori,
> 
> das magst du so meinen, aber kein Hersteller gibt diesen Ausdruck Impeller, es sei denn er kommt vielleicht aus Fernost, in seinen Bedienungsanleitungen an.



Hab ich schon öfters gelesen - sowohl bei Tetra als auch bei Laguna.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from....Xtetra+impeller&_nkw=tetra+impeller&_sacat=0

...oder selbst bei ganzen Pumpen wird davon gesprochen (auch wenn es im "Tüpferlscheissermodus" absolut nicht korrekt ist)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ubbink-Sprin...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item23354d7ea4

...und aus Fernost wird so ziemlich jede Pumpe kommen, die nicht gerade den Preis eines gebrauchten Mittelklassewagens hat.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (6. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Nori,

nicht bei den Händlern und Verkäufern schauen,  da hat man sich doch hier schon genug zu geäußert welche Meinung diese teilweise vertreten. Ich erwähnte doch, nicht überall ist das drinn, was außen drauf steht. Nehme mal die Betriebsanleitungen der von dir genannte Hersteller, da wirst du dann feststellen wie diese ihre Rotoren und Flügelräder nennen.

Im Aquariumbereich mag Tetra ja Saugpumpen mit Impeller herstellen,  im Teichbereich kenne ich keine Saugpumpen mit Impeller.

Ich hatte mal einen Hersteller angeschrieben, der in seinem Katalog, und der Beschreibung im Netz falsche und unterschiedliche Angaben machte. Als Antwort bekam ich dann, " ist schon richtig was ich anmerken würde, aber es sagt ja jeder so, und so machen wir es auch."  

Es gibt schon noch Made in Germany, oder andere führende europäische Hersteller die ok sind, man muß sich nur schlau machen.

So, jetzt aber zurück zum Thema, mal schauen was denn nun der Grund war?


----------



## Michael H (6. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Das ich hier jetzt so eine Grundsatzdiskussion lostrete hät ich nun auch nicht gedacht ....

Zumindest weiß trotzdem jeder um was es in diesem Thread geht ....

Wenn alles klappt werde ich morgen die Pumpe mal Untersuchen und natürlich Berichten was nun die Ursache ist/war


----------



## Michael H (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Zuerst mal , ....... 10 Grad kaltes Wasser ist Sau kalt..............

Also hab die Pumpe aus meinem Pumpenbecken geholt und aufgemacht . Großartig Verschmutzt war die nicht gerade , der normale Algenflaum aussenrum mehr nicht .Wie ich dann beim Impeller , Flügelrad ( oder wie wir es nun halt nennen ) war , war da nur ein kleinbisschen Fadenalge drin .
   
Wie man auf den Bildern sieht , nichts was da irgendwas verklemmen würde . Auf dem 3 Bild seht ihr was am Flügelrad dran war.

Ausgelitert hab ich natürlich auch gleich und kam auf knappe Erschreckende 8 000 Liter die Stunde  . Die Pumpe hängt an einem 40 mm Schlauch .

Hab auch noch ein Video gemacht vom Wasserfall , da sieht man es am bessten das es um einiges weniger an Wasser ist wo da Aktuell drüber läuft ..





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIP6gnv8J6I_


Zum Vergleich hier das Video von vor knappen 3 Monaten ..........





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3f_Sc_OsKw_


Am Filter kann es auch nicht liegen , hab letztens mal noch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe ( etwa 10 000 Liter ) mit reingehängt , da stieg der Wasserstand im Filter vielleicht um 2 - 3 cm . Also nichts nennenwertes , so wie ich ihn gebaut hab könnte der nochmal 10 000 Liter Vertragen ....

Und die Moral von der Geschicht ist .................................................


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Nov. 2014)

Hat sich das Flügelrad leicht drehen lassen ?


----------



## Michael H (7. Nov. 2014)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hat sich das Flügelrad leicht drehen lassen ?



Hallo

Ja , ging ohne Probleme leicht zu drehn .


----------



## koifischfan (7. Nov. 2014)

> "Antriebsmagnet" oder Antriebsmagneteinheit" ist einfach zu umständlich.


Pumpenrad.


----------



## Nori (7. Nov. 2014)

Das "Pumpenrad" allein darf sich nicht nur drehen - auch der Rest der "Antriebsmagneteinheit" muss sich mitdrehen 
Übrigens: Das Pumpenrad allein kann man auch nicht austauschen sondern nur die Antriebs.......

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (7. Nov. 2014)

> Pumpenrad


Mir geht es einzig und allein um einen einfachen Begriff!

Wenn jemand sagt, die Fadenalgen haben das Pumpenrad zugesetzt, wissen 99,9% der User, was gemeint ist.

(Die Fadenalgen haben die Antriebsmagneteinheit zugesetzt.)


----------



## lollo (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Michael,

hast du denn mal kontrolliert (Bedienungsanleitung, Hersteller) ob die Pumpe ähnlich der Oase Pumpe eine temperaturabhängige Wasserzirkulation (SFC) oder auch EFC hat.
Siehe hier Seite 7/8
Quelle: http://www.oase-livingwater.com

Dieses SFC regelt bei niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen die Drehzahl runter, also weniger Förderleistung, weniger Energieverbrauch. Auch kann die Lagerung oder Welle des Rotors ausgeschlagen sein. Das Flügelrad sollte fest verbunden mit dem magnetischen Teil des Rotors sein, und wie schon erwähnt, zusammengebaut leicht zu drehen sein.
(bis auf den magnetischen Widerstand)


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Zuerst mal , ....... 10 Grad kaltes Wasser ist Sau kalt..............




Stell Dich nicht so mädchenhaft an, Deine Fische müssen schließlich darin leben 



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt, die Fadenalgen haben das Pumpenrad zugesetzt, wissen 99,9% der User, was gemeint ist.



Stimmt !!!!  
Mein Pumpenrad dreht auch nur noch mit verminderter Leistung, und rödelt leise vor sich hin. 
Wenn ich mal kräftig aufs Gehäuse haue, bekommt es manchmal sogar wieder mehr Geschwindigkeit.
Rödelt dann aber lauter . Ich glaub, ich brauch auch mal ne neue Pumpe


----------



## Michael H (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

In der Anleitung und auch im Internet hat ich nichts gefunden , ob die Pumpe Runterregelt bei kälteren Temperaturen .
Denke aber auch das die das nicht kann , alleine vom Preis her schon .
Hab noch einen 50 mm Schlauch werde den mal dranmachen und dann nochmal Auslitern . Mal sehn was dabei dann rauskommt .


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Nov. 2014)

Die angegebene Wassermenge schafft Sie auch nur mit dem größtmöglichen Schlauchdurchmesser (2,0). Hab die gleiche Pumpe Micha, meine kommt auch nicht an die Leistung ran.


----------



## lollo (8. Nov. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> In der Anleitung und auch im Internet hat ich nichts gefunden ,


Hallo Michael,

aber ich, im Netz, hast du vielleicht gar nicht gesucht?  Es ist zwar so nicht beschrieben wie bei dem Hersteller meines Beispieles, aber der Holländer spricht auch von
einer innovativen Elektronik und Stromsparend. Solltest einfach mal bei der deutsche Vertretung von Aquaforte (Sibo) nachfragen.
Es gibt doch immer wieder Nachbauer, die sich nur nicht richtig ausdrücken können bei den Beschreibungen. 

http://de.sibo.nl/downloads/DE/04 PUMPEN 2014 Website.pdf 
Seite 7 bei den Aquaforte O Serie, Kode 721.


----------



## Michael H (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

So wie ich dort lese haste genau so viel gefunden wie ich . Ich kann da nichts lese von Temp. Abhängige .


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2014)

Wasser wird schwerer !!!    

Grüße Ron!


----------



## Nori (8. Nov. 2014)

Vergiss irgendeine Regelung - die nachlassende Leistung liegt einfach an den billigen Bauteilen - da sind eben die Lager der Wellle aus Plastik etc., dass halt einfach nach x Betriebsstunden nicht mehr so geschmeidig ist und entsprechend Spiel aufweißt - sonst wär ja jede hochwertigere Pumpe für die Katz!

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (8. Nov. 2014)

@Nori
Hast du diese Pumpen schon von innen gesehen?
Eine meiner Pumpen drehte nur noch sehr langsam und ließ sich mühelos anhalten. Es kann eigentlich nur ein elektrisches Problem sein. Wicklungsschluß oder Unterbrechnung.
Und wenn mich mein müdes Hirn nicht ganz verläßt, habe ich dort Keramiklager gesehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Michael,
ich finde es beeindruckend, dass Du die nachlassende Pumpenleistung mitbekommen hast . Der 40er Schlauch ist nicht optimal, aber meiner Meinung nach locker ausreichend (etwa 2 cm Druckverlust je laufenden Meter). Auch glaube ich weniger, das der sich zugesetzt hat. Ich würde auch in Richtung Nori denken. Wie sah es denn im Inneren des Pumpengehäuses aus? Das überstehende Ende der Keramikwelle muss ja irgendwie gelagert sein (zu blöd, dass ich das von einer recht ähnlich aussehenden Aquaking selbst nicht mehr weiß ). 
Als zweites fiel mir auf, dass das Wellrad ja nur eine ¿ (Ironie) Schaufel hat. Da die Größe der Pumpe offensichtlich zwischen 4 - 15 m³/h die gleiche ist, wird man die Leistung wohl über die Drehzahl der "Welleneinheit" einstellen? Das kann die höhere Zahl der Schaufeln an einer mir bekannten Aquaking (mit 4 m³/h) erklären. Und bei Dir eine erhöhte Drehzahl mit stärkerem Verschleiß . Da ich in der Nachbarschaft jemanden mit einer 10 m³/h-Pumpe kenne, werde ich mir diese mal genauer anschauen (auch wenn das eine andere Marke ist und womöglich nicht der gleiche Hersteller, so gibt es viele Gemeinsamkeiten hinsichtlich Aufbau). 
Auf jeden Fall finde ich das Nachlassen der Leistung sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## lollo (9. Nov. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich kann da nichts lese von Temp. Abhängige .



Hallo Michael,

das ist richtig, da steht doch aber was von _"innovativen Elektronik und Stromsparend"_, vielleicht liegt es machmal auch nur an den Übersetztungen ins Deutsche, oder sollte es hier nur der Trockenlaufschutz sein?

Wenn deine Pumpe noch in der Garantiezeit liegt, und du bei der Überprüfung keine sichtbaren Mängel festgestellt hast, würd ich da bei deinem Händler, oder auch dem Hersteller mal einfach nachfragen, und dem Feuer unterm Hintern machen.  Vorher solltest du wissen, was deine Pumpe noch an Litern bringt, um auch dieses dann anzumerken.


----------



## lollo (9. Nov. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> Vergiss irgendeine Regelung



Hallo Nori,

eine Regelung gibt der Hersteller aber an, welche auch immer,  wenn es dann aber nicht stimmt nennt man es_ "irreführende Werbung" , _und das wird gesetzlich bestraft.
Hier würde das Feuer noch größer sein, was ich dann unter seinem Hintern machen würde.


----------



## lollo (9. Nov. 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> (zu blöd, dass ich das von einer recht ähnlich aussehenden Aquaking selbst nicht mehr weiß ).



Hallo Rolf,

wir schreiben hier von einer AquaForte Pumpe. Aqua King stellt nur Regenwassertanks her.


----------



## koiteich1 (9. Nov. 2014)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> wir schreiben hier von einer AquaForte Pumpe. Aqua King stellt nur Regenwassertanks her.



Seltsam warum habe ich dann mal eine Aquaking  Teichpumpe gehabt und warum werden die im Netzt verkauft


----------



## Michael H (9. Nov. 2014)

Morsche

Hab heute mal mit einem 50 mm Schlauch Ausgelitert . Zu Pumpemde Höhe gleich Null und welch Erstaunen komm ich auf 13 200 Liter . ( plus , minus der Messungenauigkeit ) .
Heißt also sie macht das was sie soll . Nur wo ist dann der unterschied hergekommen . Wurde ja nichts Verändert  .

Temperaturabhängig ist die Pumpe somit auch nicht , das Thema wär dann mal durch .
Werde dann nächstes Frühjahr alles auf 50 mm umbauen .

P.S. Obwohl ich schon mit einer Rohrpumpe Liebäugle ( schon alleine von der Stromaufnahme )oder vielleicht auf Schwerkraft komplett . Da ich aber wieder meine UVC und das Spaltsieb in die Tonne kloppen müßte ........


----------



## lollo (10. Nov. 2014)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Seltsam warum habe ich dann mal eine Aquaking  Teichpumpe gehabt und warum werden die im Netzt verkauft



Hallo,

ok, hab ich jetzt auch gefunden. Bei mir machte sich diese Seite auf und die haben keine Pumpen.
Aber trotzdem geht es hier um eine AquaForte Pumpe.


----------

